# A dutch oven



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

with no legs. I had a piece of 1/4 inch steel plate left over from something so i cut it into a circle with the torch, then cut out the center and welded 5 short bolts on the plate for legs, now i can use it to stack a couple ovens, nothing fancy, but ti does the job.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice idea!

I have seen stacked DutchOvens before and never gave it a second thought as to how they were stacked. Alas, I only have one ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

... !

Great job, lotsoflead!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting. 

I have a question though. I've never done it but I've read articles on dutch oven cooking. they tell you to put a few pieces of charcoal on top to get heating from all directions. How would you get uniform heating on both ovens?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe: Google to the rescue!

Camp Cooking outdoors


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have a question though. I've never done it but I've read articles on dutch oven cooking. they tell you to put a few pieces of charcoal on top to get heating from all directions. How would you get uniform heating on both ovens?


 you would use twice as many on the top lid.the ovens get smaller as you stack them so if the first oven needed 14 coals on top and the second one called for 6 on the bottom, you would put the 6 under the second oven and the other 8 coals out around the edge of the top oven.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I had 5 give my brother 2 and he's hooked. Two with leg's and the others don't all but one are two day's older than dirt. HE! HE! Don't know how old but one is over 80. Food has a special taste in them ya can't get on a stove top.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fancy smanshy, yer cookin in iron. If it works that be all that matters, better built then what ya woulda bought. I like it, nice job!:2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Volcano stoves*

Anybody have any experience with a Volcano stove? made for cooking with dutch ovens and stacking..

I read about them and they seem to be the cats ass for cooking with charcoal and dutch ovens..


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Anybody have any experience with a Volcano stove? made for cooking with dutch ovens and stacking..
> 
> I read about them and they seem to be the cats ass for cooking with charcoal and dutch ovens..


I don't see how a Vocano stove would work with a dutch oven, there has to be more heat on top of a dutch oven for it to cook even.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thank s to Google*

Volcano Stoves, Information, FAQ, Accessory Kits, Accessories, Replacement parts


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

could not resist the wife is dutch and does not like my bed time dutch Oven..... LOL
1st time I did it she had never heard of it... LOL


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Son ya gona get more than roadrash if ya keep that up. LOL


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> Son ya gona get more than roadrash if ya keep that up. LOL


Actually I will get less....


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL, that will work. Not sure it apply's but i took an old binkmans bullet grill one time set my dutch oven down into the pan with the charcol then put the top layer on and dang it cooked the crap outa a deer stew, done great. Used it for two years before it fell apart. They were going to throw it out before i got it. If ya find an old binkmans grill, smoker with the grates burned out or rusted up as long as that pan still there. Snag it and try it with the dutch oven they cook great in them.


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

i have had one for years we use it every time we have a bombfire cant do without it now


----------



## MrTinkerTrain (May 9, 2009)

*Dutch ovens*

Good idea... i could use a couple of those... 

Cheers on idea!
:beercheer:


----------



## Thors7Glocks (Dec 28, 2010)

the best peach cobbler and breafast grub I've ever had has been cooked up on dutch ovens while camping.


----------



## kolob (Jan 14, 2011)

*no flame cooking*

I live in the desert southwest and a friend told me that in the summer he can cook a meal during the day using just an old tire that his dutch oven fits snugly inside of. He says the sun heats the black tire enough to cook a meal in the dutch oven. I know I am going to try it this summer.


----------

